# Sturgeon from Black River--is this real?



## KQBFISHER (Jun 26, 2006)

"This Sturgeon was caught on the Black River at South Haven Michigan last week. It weighed out at over 1,000 lbs and measured out at 11'1". It was 56" around the girth and took over 6 ½ hours with 4 guys taking turns reeling. What I wanna know is  its this for real??? 

This is from the b93 website, keyword Tony Brooks. I'm sure you guys heard (or some did) about it on the radio. Just curious...


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

this was for real but not in this state, this has made the rounds so many times I stoped counting:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I agree. I have seen this photo before. I want to say the original story came form out west like Oregon or Washington.

Steelie


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=178485

2005- Fraser River in British Columbia


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

there are some big sturgeon in our rivers. and the others guys say it's been around before. the thing is i don't think those guys would be in t-shirts and such light waders with most of the weather we've had this spring, i haven't seen the pic yet, but thats what pretty much told me it was false.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

anyone know if they released this fish? Seems like if it wasnt dead they wouldnt be able to hold it for a picture. it would be like holding a shark without theeth


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Well at least I got the out west part right... haha.

Steelie


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Isnt the state record for sturgeon in this state in the high 200lbs? That was even commerically caught. So they claim there is a 1000lb fish in a river in South Haven. :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cireofmi said:


> Isnt the state record for sturgeon in this state in the high 200lbs? That was even commerically caught. So they claim there is a 1000lb fish in a river in South Haven. :lol:


The state record is 193 pounds speared by the guy who runs The Flying Bridge fish take out restaurant in GR. Came from either Black-Burt-Mullet lake. See the DNR records
I seem to remember they found a dead one on the shore of Lake Erie(?) since then they estimated it could have approached 300 pounds, in Ohio or Michigan. Don't quote me on that if I am wrong though  .


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw one that big in Michigan. It was 1969. I was 5 years old. It was swimming around with thousands of rainbow trout at some kind of fish hatchery. I don't remember where exactly. I just remember it was a big square cement pool, and you could buy trout pellets out of gumball machines to feed to the trout. I'm thinking it was somewhere around Grand Rapids or Kalamazoo.


----------



## Chocker Bag (Mar 24, 2007)

Just to let everyone know I personally know the guy who has the state record Lake Sturgeon in Michigan. It was 193 lbs and 7 foot 3 inches long. It was speared on Feb 16, 1974 out of Mullett Lake. Also, this gentleman doesnt own the flying bridge.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

LAKE STURGEON Cheboygan Mullett Lake 1974 current 193.00 87.00 Joseph Maka


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya I guess that the university of Georgia is studing sturgeon populations on the muskegon river (http://www.warnell.uga.edu/h/research/fishandaqua/fishandaqua/sturgeon/)


spawners are spotted on the muskegon every year. 4 years ago i had one camp under my old boat for a few minutes. its pretty cool to have a 6 - 8 ft fish in the shadow of your boat. its pretty freaky when a fish half the length of your boat, is hanging out in gin clear water.

I talked with the researchers at the launch. they said most of the sturgeon are found below the boat house riffle. I guess they trap them in Muskegon Lake and tag them.

Its a shame that these fish have had their populations decimated.


----------

